# Help Finding Shock Leader



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Looking for the Penn Tuff Stuff hi vis and the Suffix, not sure of the suffix name but i believe it is hi vis orange. Can this be bought in the U.S if so can anyone tell me where.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Orange Sufix? 

Maybe the tangerine Siege? 

Yeah, you can get it here in da US of A.

Not sure about the Penn Stuff.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Line question*

NJ is right. The Sufix line is called Seige and it is tangerine. I fish with it and love it. If you have trouble finding it, pm me and I'll get you some from the shop down the street from me and send it to you at the price plus shipping, which shouldn't be much. As for the Penn line, haven't seen it.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Berkley Big Game as my shock leader


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

The Penn line I believe can only be fond in the UK. Try Veals mail order.

CB


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I used Big Game for a while, but recently switched to the Sufix leader material. I'd take the Sufix hands down over the Berkeley.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

basstardo said:


> I used Big Game for a while, but recently switched to the Sufix leader material. I'd take the Sufix hands down over the Berkeley.


Any reason in particular why you made the switch?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like Sufix Tri 40lb for shock.

The only place I can find it on a consistant basis is Hatteras Outfitters. 

I use BBG in a pinch.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

anyone wanna guinea pig daiwa's taper shock leader? 

it comes in bright orange.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Suffix tritanium comes in a hi-vis orange. I saw it the other day. Do a google search for it.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Diamondeyes said:


> Looking for the Penn Tuff Stuff hi vis and the Suffix, not sure of the suffix name but i believe it is hi vis orange. Can this be bought in the U.S if so can anyone tell me where.


Yet again, I developed the Tuff Stuff for the UK market.

Hi viz yellow and clear in mainly 60lb - 0.70mm and 80lb - 0.80mm.

Very little stretch, tough as nails, hence the name!

BB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

big red jeep said:


> NJ is right. The Sufix line is called Seige and it is tangerine. I fish with it and love it. If you have trouble finding it, pm me and I'll get you some from the shop down the street from me and send it to you at the price plus shipping, which shouldn't be much. As for the Penn line, haven't seen it.


We have it here at Gander Mountain. I don't know if you have one of those near you. I use the .30 to practice in the field. I know it is a little thin for comp, but it is the closest high vis I found in the local market. It will do for now.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Suffix tritanium comes in a hi-vis orange. I saw it the other day. Do a google search for it.


Sufix doesn't make the Tri in hi-vis orange anymore.

Ya might be able to find some on the Internet, but I ain't fer sure.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Black Beard said:


> Yet again, I developed the Tuff Stuff for the UK market.
> 
> Hi viz yellow and clear in mainly 60lb - 0.70mm and 80lb - 0.80mm.
> 
> ...


 I saw a friend of mine using that on Rodanthe last fall.. You're absolutly right,that stuff is tough as nails,and vertually no stretch.. I really liked it,but it was not sold in bulk and was very pricey>>$$$$$$...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Do most tackle shops in the UK sell itsell the Tuff Stuff? I'd like to try to get my Mum to send a spool or two for Christmas. She is near Ipswich in Suffolk. Any distributors near there Neil? Thanks, Darren


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Any reason in particular why you made the switch?


I just found it to be softer, easier to tie good knots, less spool memory, and has held up quite good. I think the Berkeley has a bit better abrasion resistance, but I just don't like it as much. Personal preference more than anything.


----------

